# A little worried...



## DadOfVinny (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi All, I appreciate you taking the time to read, first-time poster so please be gentle. I have joined as I have some concerns.

I'm collecting my first V (V cross with a Weimaraner) in a couple of weeks. My family and I are prepared for the lovely increase in exercise but after reading a lot of posts on here I am concerned over the 'biting' play or otherwise. I have two children, 7 and 4 who have never owned a dog. 4 is particularly small and I am now very concerned this is not the fun and loving family dog which I thought I was buying. I have owned dogs before and appreciate puppies working their teeth and the excitable exuberance of pups but I am now seriously considering pulling the plug on this idea as I would not be able to live with myself if 4 got bitten badly.

I suppose I am reaching out to this knowledgeable community to see if my fears are relevant to this breed?

thanks in advance

DadOf-(soon to be)-Vinny


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Vinny's Dad.
You have to kind of understand what many forums are like. Regardless of subject matter.
On any dog breed forum that you could visit, there is a lot of focus on people that are having problems, but it is small percentage of the overall owners of that breed world wide. 
I'm going to specualte that most of the folks that have Weimaraners and Vizslas, have "normal" puppies. Bundles of energy for certain, but they fall right in line with standard training techniques, and become lovely family members. These folks aren't having significant issues with their puppies, or pets. With exceptions of course, this could be applied to any breed.
Vizslas are "mouthy", but they are not by nature vicious, or aggressive. Same with Weim's. Both breeds are noted for their desire to be an included member of a family. They will be underfoot and into everything.
The problem with athletic energetic dogs ,like the Vizsla, and young children, is that the 10" tall puppy will be 2' tall and stand 4' easily on it's back legs, very quickly. The 4 year old is much smaller, and it will be some years before it is taller than a Vizsla, on it's hind legs.
Vizslas like to play, and dogs don't really have an appreciation for size differential, so you have to moderate the behavior. Not only does the dog have to be trained, but also the children. 
Both breeds are fun loving, energetic, family, oriented dogs. Neither does well kenneled, they need to be in the house. There are thousands and thousands of them world wide in family situations that are thriving, and it's very rare to read about either breed attacking small children.
In the end you have to make the decision that brings you the most confidence in the safety of your children. But, the situation is very doable with work.
I grew up with big dogs. Pitbulls, Malmutes, Doberman's, Boxers, German Shepards, and Labs. None of us, five sisters and a brother, ever got bit .Generally my dad was protecting the dogs from us.


----------



## DadOfVinny (Mar 21, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Vinny's Dad.
> You have to kind of understand what many forums are like. Regardless of subject matter.
> On any dog breed forum that you could visit, there is a lot of focus on people that are having problems, but it is small percentage of the overall owners of that breed world wide.
> I'm going to specualte that most of the folks that have Weimaraners and Vizslas, have "normal" puppies. Bundles of energy for certain, but they fall right in line with standard training techniques, and become lovely family members. These folks aren't having significant issues with their puppies, or pets. With exceptions of course, this could be applied to any breed.
> ...





gunnr said:


> Vinny's Dad.
> You have to kind of understand what many forums are like. Regardless of subject matter.
> On any dog breed forum that you could visit, there is a lot of focus on people that are having problems, but it is small percentage of the overall owners of that breed world wide.
> I'm going to specualte that most of the folks that have Weimaraners and Vizslas, have "normal" puppies. Bundles of energy for certain, but they fall right in line with standard training techniques, and become lovely family members. These folks aren't having significant issues with their puppies, or pets. With exceptions of course, this could be applied to any breed.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, I really appreciate it.
I think that I got a little spooked from what I have read online and have been watching on YouTube. I have to rationalize that my children will grow up with the dog and that I am not bringing a biting full-sized V into the house but a puppy that with proper training, time and love will be part of the family. You are right that the children need to be 'dog trained', a very valid point. I am sure we will all get a quick course in when to leave Vinny alone when he's tired or not to be too excitable around him at certain times.

Thank you once again.
DoV


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

100% what Gunnr said. I would only add that almost all of the references to puppy 'biting' on the forum I would categorise as gentle puppy 'nipping' or 'gripping'.

We were told by our breeder this is how the Vizsla puppies communicate with their siblings, being 'mouthy'. 

In our litter we got the very most hyper active puppy imaginable who has grown into the most gentle, loving, but very large for the breed sized Vizsla. Rafa never drew blood or caused any pain with his puppy nipping, so I am not concerned too much at all about that. 

I do recognise how boisterous they can get when playing and they can stand tall and jump, but that is all controllable if you are ready for it. 

Vizslas are very loving indeed, hence the Velcro nickname, they can be hard work when young because of their energy levels, 'a tired Vizlsa is a happy Vizsla'. 

As long as you have the time and access to outdoor space to give them proper attention and off lead exercise when they are older, I don't think they can be beaten as a gentle but lively breed.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi DoV,

I have an 11 month old V, and all our friends with kids beg us to visit again. Neighbor kids visit our house regularly and make drawings of Fred. She is the most gentle soul with kids I have ever met. Shrieking little girl (4) asked her to sit and she sits. Little boy (1) accidentally stepping on her tail and grabbed her mouth to give her a kiss. Our neighbor kids (girl, also 4) plays ball with her and she patiently sits (we taught her to sit before we throw) for her to grab the tennisball and throw it right in her mouth to grab it. She drops it and sits again. This goes on for as long as we let them play. 

Normally she is wild, jumps up to people with balls in their hands but with kids she just doesn’t. I trust her fully with kids, I keep an eye out so kids won’t drive her crazy but I seriously have never met any breed / dog so gentle. 

We get invited with Fred to friends all the time, because their kids just keep demanding to see her again.

I have to add that until she had her adult teeth, she was a bit mouthy so I was always near or holding her back when kids wanted to touch.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

DoV
When we were kids we were never allowed to mess with the dogs during eating. It was a sure fire way to a bad experience for us from our dad.
Our fathers would have had no hesitation at all to deal with a dog that bit, but they also never let us mess with them while eating. Now our dogs got more than their fair share of hot dogs, sausages and anything else we stick in them, and they were always taught to be gentle taking it, but their food bowls were off limits to kids. (Our dogs ate lots of tacos and burritos, which my mom was always upset about. )
Our dogs never jumped up. It's a bad habit, and to this day, I don't allow it to happen. Vizslas are very tactile with their paws, kind of cat like, so you really can't have them jumping on kids. Get after that behavior from the start.
To echo Frida010, our dogs were also always kind of aware of small children and limited themeselves. I still watched them like a hawk and kept them on a leash, but it is kind of eerie the way they are with children.


----------



## DadOfVinny (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you all for your insight and information 👍🏻


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby could be "inconsistent" (for want of a better word) with my two kids, kids would just have turned 6 and 7 when we got her and in hindsight they were the terrors in reality, we got Ruby as a 10 week old rescue that had been separated from her mum at 5 weeks, so, yep, socialisation was a big problem. The kids were asked repeatedly not to hug her round her neck, get up too close in her face, try and frighten her etc etc etc, but boys will be boys and now and again they got some very sharp needle teeth puncture wounds as a result. I certainly didn't condone her snapping, not at all, but the kids had been given plenty of warnings during their rough-housing with her, both from me and juvenile Ruby. Happy to report that nearly 10 years down the line all 3 still remain none the worse from tentative early encounters and safe to say that Ruby's a "keeper" haha!...Now Elvis,,,just a dream with the kids, yep, they were 3.5 years older when we got him so a lot wiser too, but Elvis came from a superb breeder that really treats her pups well with plenty of socialisation etc and I'm sure that if he was age reversed with Ruby, ie the first pup we had with toddler kids present, they could probably have dragged him round by his tail and he wouldn't have curled a lip.


----------



## edanter (Feb 16, 2021)

I am on my third Vizsla and the first and third were excitable and tended to be mouthy. Neither was aggressive at all but don't underestimate the sharp little shark teeth or the urge to bite your socks while your feet are in them. Talk to your breeder and make sure it's someone who will take Vinny back if it doesn't work out for you. They are the best breed ever in my opinion but they are not for everyone. Good luck and thank you for asking the hard questions before you commit!


----------



## unacat19 (Sep 3, 2020)

DadOfVinny said:


> Hi All, I appreciate you taking the time to read, first-time poster so please be gentle. I have joined as I have some concerns.
> 
> I'm collecting my first V (V cross with a Weimaraner) in a couple of weeks. My family and I are prepared for the lovely increase in exercise but after reading a lot of posts on here I am concerned over the 'biting' play or otherwise. I have two children, 7 and 4 who have never owned a dog. 4 is particularly small and I am now very concerned this is not the fun and loving family dog which I thought I was buying. I have owned dogs before and appreciate puppies working their teeth and the excitable exuberance of pups but I am now seriously considering pulling the plug on this idea as I would not be able to live with myself if 4 got bitten badly.
> 
> ...


My puppy, Duke is almost 8 months od and he still bites. The bites are a lot gentler now. I let him take my hands in his mouth. As long as he bites gently I live it and talk to him. iI he starts to bite down harder. I yell out and gently smack him on the nose and remove my hand. Vizslas like to put everything in their mouth, including your hand. As they grow older they grow gentler. They do require patience and lots of interaction and exercise.


----------



## DadOfVinny (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi All, Thought I'd share a couple of pics of Vinny, some interesting stories in the thread, Vinny has already gone through a table cloth, oh well, didn't like it anyway 😂


----------

